# Feeding Fish - Dos & Don'ts



## JohnnyB

I've seen others are feeding fish. But, I'm having a hard time finding what type of fish and parts (whole, heads, fillets, skin/scales, etc) are being fed.

We have an international market nearby that has a large selection of fresh fish. Is there any particular species to feed or avoid? Seems like I read at one time certain fish may have mercury levels that can be harmful.

The international market also has fish heads. Would this be a good choice?

Last question (for now) - Do you consider fish RMB?


----------



## DeeMcB

Never thought about whether to consider it an RMB or not. Good question.

I cut a mackerel in half and just hand it to Ezra. It's not a big part of his diet - maybe one a month or so. Personally, the jury is still out for me on whether it's really species appropriate. Ez goes at the organs like crazy. Fish heads will have brain, eyeball, etc. but not a lot of muscle meat so I would think of that more as a treat or for the mental stimulation of figuring out how to go about it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I feed fish off and on, (only because I work in a fish market I don't feed much raw fish. Salmon is a no no on raw, because it contains some kind of parasite, forget the name of it..I will take a gutted salmon, and boil it down slowly, then I take all the meat that's usually fallen off the bone, and retain the juice it's boiled in.

Just me, I don't like doing fish bones. I'm rather 'bone' paranoid, so I end up feeding boned out fish, raw I've fed flounder, mackeral, sardines (which do normall have bones)....The mercury fish are usually swordfish & tuna. 

Mostly I go for the salmon because it's high in omegas...Just an FYI, all fish have worms/parasites, sometimes you see them sometimes you don't...One fish that grosses me out is Cod, they are loaded with worms tho in fish markets, the cutters normally pick them out, but there is nothing more disgusting than seeing a worm squiggling around in a cod tray..


----------



## Jax08

Ok Diane! How do I get you to send me fish!? All we can get is canned mackerel! I'm to paranoid to feed raw fish. I was feeding tilapia but found out most are farm raised, which completely ruins the reason to feed it (Omega 3!) as farm fish are high in Omega 6. Other than that, I cook any fish I feed. I feed either canned mackerel or sardines two days a week


----------



## Vinnie

We feed the whole fish (including heads, fins and scales) to the dogs and cat.

Usually we catch our own from local lakes or once in a while I will buy canned sardines packed in water only (ie. not smoked). 

We do not feed any fresh salmonids (that means trout for us) to the dogs for the reason Diane listed. They carry a toxic (to dogs) parasite. If we catch any trout, we freeze it first for at least 24 hours. 

Be sure to check the fresh fish for left over fishing hooks, etc. You don't want your dog eating them. Just cut the belly open first and check. 

Feeding fish to your dogs and cats


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I feed Tilapia (whole and fillets), perch, Salmon and canned mackerel.

The larger the fish the greater the amount of mercury (big fish eat the smaller fish that have ingested things that had mercury content and so on).

For those that are concerned about getting REALLY fresh fish where you KNOW exactly what has gone into the raising of the fish - why not try raising your own!!

Raising Catfish in a Barrel is a GREAT document on how to raise catfish in a 55 gallon drum. You feed them worms raised in a worm bin (the worms eat your kitchen scraps and then feed the fish).

Or, if you want to go the extra step you can get involved in Aquaponics - raising fish and using the fish water to feed plants which clean the water that can then be directed back to the fish!

backyardaquaponics.com

barrelponics : Barrel-Ponics


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Jax, do you have a Bravo or Oma's source near you?? Bravo has gorgeous ground up salmon, but again, if I went that route, I'd poach it up..


----------



## Jax08

Somewhere in Ithaca I think. It's not a big deal. I just wish I was closer to the fish sources.  I can get the canned fish from the store.


----------



## onyx'girl

If the fish has been frozen for at least a week, the threat of parasites is no longer there...I was feeding my dogs fresh caught bluegills, whole last winter. Thought they were eating them til the snow melted and I found several...the dogs didn't eat them afterall!
I now feed tilapia, salmon, catfish and pollock usually partially frozen because the dogs won't eat it thawed(texture?) I use to buy canned mackarel, but it got so pricey that I haven't bought it for awhile.


----------



## Chloedancer

I am curious about fish too.

Someone offered me freshwater Choupique (Bowfin) that are in abundance here. He said when they catch them, they kill them and throw them out because people don't care for them to eat and they are in overabundance and predators here.

I haven't decided to tell him yes or not. I wouldn't know what to do with them, how to feed them, or if they are even safe.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am so dizzy. I thought this thread was going to be about fish care. What to feed, when to feed and how to feed your fish. Guess that would be a different forum. DUH!


----------



## Anja1Blue

Jax08 said:


> Ok Diane! How do I get you to send me fish!? All we can get is canned mackerel! I'm to paranoid to feed raw fish. I was feeding tilapia but found out most are farm raised, which completely ruins the reason to feed it (Omega 3!) as farm fish are high in Omega 6. Other than that, I cook any fish I feed. I feed either canned mackerel or sardines two days a week


You can get raw fish (mackerel, salmon, sardines,yellow fin tuna) from www.omaspride.com Not as cheap as getting it from Jakoda CD, but it's a great company. I mostly feed for Omega 3, so I don't bother with any other variety.

I buy everything from them that I can't get locally ....... generally you need to go through one of their reps, but if there is no-one in your area it should be posssible to just order it on-line.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Ble BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## JohnnyB

Thanks for the replies. Would not plan on making fish a staple in his diet. But, thought it might be good for variety since I don't think I feed a well enough variety.


----------

